# BREAKING NEWS: Kobe On Fire



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

35 points in the first half with 5:46 to go...just 2 points away from the franchise record for one half: 37 by Elgin Baylor 250 years ago.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*hey ron*

you think he wants to teach the old man a few tricks??
u know kobe had this date circled on his calendar all year


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*40!!!!*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wilt, look out! :laugh:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't really like Kobe, but wow I wish it was on TV here.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*why would espn do that ****!*

this is the last time mj will ever play the next mj and they put the EDIT- Please use the correct spelling -Jemel blazers on :no:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He cooled down, missed three shots in a row, and finished the half with two free throws.

42 for the half.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*hopefully this game stays close*

so kobe will get to play all 4 quaters and go for 70!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, Kobe is on FIRE!!! This is so fun to watch! WOW! Hopefully, he'll play the 4th, break the 3 pointer record, and get more than 56.

BTW...Shaq totally got fouled on his last shot attempt of the half. 

Once again, WOW!!!! I really hope he gets hot again (he missed 3 in a row), that was just amazing!

GO LAKERS!!!:banana: :vbanana:


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

this is the most impressive half time performance i have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

When he made that 28 foot 3 over Lue and Russell with the shot clock winding down I yelled a few obscenties in disbelief.

What makes it even better is he is doing it against Mr. Overhyped Jordan himself. Jordan wishes he was this good at age 24!


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

is MJ guarding kobe?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*if mj was smart*

he wouldnt.. mj doesnt want to end up on some kids poster
right now it was stack.. then russel.. then simmons.. then prob a combination of the 3.. i dont have directv.. i just saw higlites..
but there is no way jordan at this age can guard kobe.. let him and fox sit in the corner and smack their gum.. ( They both do that so elegantly)


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

They started doubling and tripling after 40, and were effective, as Kobe had four touches: 3 misses and 1 charging foul. Then, dummy Stackhouse fouls him with five seconds to go in the half and gives him two freebies.

It's going to be interesting if Kobe even gets to sit down in this game...Uncle Phil didn't take him out as he normally does for a few minutes in the middle of the second quarter.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Is anybody taping this masterpiece?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*THAT...*

...is impressive.  

Jordan guarding him or not, he's totally embarrassing him by putting up those numbers. He's going to shatter his own 3-pt record as it is. If Jordan was any type of leader at all, he'd take matters into his own hands and guard the kid. Or at least HELP guard him -- but no, can't take the risk of getting humiliated -- ego....too....big....can't....take....risks....

This IS Jordan's team, right? 40 or not, he should take responsibility in guarding the other team's best player (who also plays the same position that he does). But way to go, Mike, you've shut down Rick FOX (whoopee). Yellow-bellied old man. I'll bet he rips Stackhouse after the game. :yes: Like Stack can stop Kobe tonight, or any night.

Amazing display. I imagine he'll be taken out in the fourth, unless Phil wants to just crush his former meal ticket.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

He cooled off, he only had 8 points in the third 

I wish Phil didn't sub him out but he got two quick foulss at the end of the third. Darn.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

guys guys..don't get carried away okay, MJ is still 40, nothing has changed. but yes, I don't think MJ ever put up such a game as Kobe had at 24 but MJ was just as good if not better.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

What a performance! I think the Lakers should honor Michael Jordan before every game for the rest of the season and the playoffs. It seems to inspire Kobe.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: why would espn do that ****!*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> this is the last time mj will ever play the next mj and they put the jailblazers on :no:


OK, I took the bait. Because the TRAIL Blazers were playing the team with the BEST record in the NBA. And, the Blazers went on to defeat the Mavs. 

Haven't you had enough of MJ's "last" everything? I do admit Kobe's performance would have been worth seeing.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I can concurr! I have had enough on MJ last.

But I didnt think that the LA WiZ game would be a better attraction than the Port Mavs game, plus dont they make those decisions at the beginning of the season?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I can concurr! I have had enough on MJ last.
> 
> But I didnt think that the LA WiZ game would be a better attraction than the Port Mavs game, plus dont they make those decisions at the beginning of the season?


The only thing I hate about ESPN is how they don't switch to a better game when the premier game is a blowout. I know it was MJ's last game in Phoenix sleep but I'd rather watch a close game in the 4th quarter than a 30 point win by Phoenix. They do this all the time.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Another great performance by Kobe as he drops the most points this year with 55. Simply in a zone and on :fire:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Hater here ....*

I'm afraid with THAT performance at THAT time, Kobe only sealed the deal, confirming that he is the most arrogant @@@ in the business, just like Shaq. Even his fans and supporters have to be shaking their heads and asking, Why --- why now? What is he trying to prove and to whom? And WHAT did Jordan, the man twice his age have to say about it:

"He definitely has a share of the torch," Jordan said of Bryant, who shot 15-of-29 despite going only 1-of-10 in the second half. "There's a couple of guys that carry it as well." 

Kobe just doesn't get it. Let's see how this plays out throughout the League. He cannot, and will never be, the heir to MJ's throne. He has a long way to go and an awful lot to learn. It takes more than COPYING MJ's game and mannerisms. Whenever Kobe learns who HE is --- he might be accepted. Until then, he'll just be seen as an MJ wannabe, and that ain't good.

I guess, congraulations IS due to him outscoring a man twice his age whose interest is in instilling the TEAM concept in his players and not "ME", all ME.

But, then again, there are those that will be excited about anything that is Kobe.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree, Kobe is an idiot for listening to his COACH. He is such a dumb *** for doing what he he was TOLD to do. :upset:










MJ looks pissed, doesn't he. What an offensive thing for Kobe to do. He's such a jerk. Who told him he could play so well? Jordan must be disgusted.

"I would have loved to have won," Jordan said on his way out of town. "But we ran into a guy who was very, very hot. We never could answer to that barrage of scoring that he gave us. I think we played competitive. But by far they're a better basketball team than we are.

"For me, personally, it's always fun to play here. The fans are very, very respectful. I'm appreciative of that."

My apologies to MJ and the wizards. The Lakers were horrible hosts, winning and everything.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*FIRST OF ALL, and Kobe needs to learn ..*



> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> I
> MJ looks pissed, doesn't he. ...
> 
> ...


this as well ... 

MJ if first and foremost a classy politician. Something the Lakers have no knowledge of. He would NEVER belittle himself with public negative comments. He helped to build this league and would never do anything publicly to destroy its image; he leaves that to others. Did you think he would react anyother way?

He would never do anything other than smile while Kobe did that. It's also known as maturity. And of course they wanted to win. So your point is .... ?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: FIRST OF ALL, and Kobe needs to learn ..*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> this as well ...
> ...


What are you saying Rider? That he's an MJ copycat and an a** simply because he dropped 55 on them? What's he supposed to do, not score? What are you trying to say. At least you admitted you were a hater, because nothing else you said makes any sense without that. So nobody can have a great game against MJ and the Wiz, simply because Michael's on the team? This is ridiculous. Kobe had as good a first half as anyone has in a long, long time, and you're calling him a wannabe for it. Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*You know gonna get a Mr T for this one.*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> I'm afraid with THAT performance at THAT time, Kobe only sealed the deal, confirming that he is the most arrogant @@@ in the business, just like Shaq. Even his fans and supporters have to be shaking their heads and asking, Why --- why now? What is he trying to prove and to whom? And WHAT did Jordan, the man twice his age have to say about it:
> 
> "He definitely has a share of the torch," Jordan said of Bryant, who shot 15-of-29 despite going only 1-of-10 in the second half. "There's a couple of guys that carry it as well."
> ...


:mrt:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> At least you admitted you were a hater, because nothing else you said makes any sense without that.


This coming from a person who said Shaq played NO PART in LA's resurgence?

Sad.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Hater here ....*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe just doesn't get it. Let's see how this plays out throughout the League. He cannot, and will never be, the heir to MJ's throne. He has a long way to go and an awful lot to learn. It takes more than COPYING MJ's game and mannerisms. Whenever Kobe learns who HE is --- he might be accepted. Until then, he'll just be seen as an MJ wannabe, and that ain't good.


''I just wish people would let me be me and appreciate what I do as a basketball player,'' Bryant said. ''Stop comparing me to Mike. He's the greatest player of all time. I'm just trying to do what I do here for the Lakers. Maybe they're just trying to pass the torch. But all I know is my name is Kobe Bryant and that's Michael Jordan. Let me grow into being the person that I'm becoming.''

Please listen to Kobe and never say that again.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> This coming from a person who said Shaq played NO PART in LA's resurgence?
> ...


So just because he thinks differently then you on a certain topic he is always wrong??

Sad.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Yeah, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> ''I just wish people would let me be me and appreciate what I do as a basketball player,'' Bryant said. ''Stop comparing me to Mike. He's the greatest player of all time. I'm just trying to do what I do here for the Lakers. Maybe they're just trying to pass the torch. But all I know is my name is Kobe Bryant and that's Michael Jordan. Let me grow into being the person that I'm becoming.''
> ...


Why would Kobe go and do a SportsCenter commercial, getting chips from a vending machine while Rich Eisen and Stuart Scott ogle how he's doing everything the exact way that Jordan's doing?

Kobe's a great player (see my previous post in the thread), but if he's trying to step out of "MJ's shadow," why would he go and make a commercial like that, calling more and more attention to the popular media opinion that he is Jordan's "heir"?  If I were Kobe, and I REALLY wanted to separate myself from Jordan, and be my own person/player, I would never make a commercial like that, because that sends the exact opposite message that his quote sends.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> This coming from a person who said Shaq played NO PART in LA's resurgence?
> ...


Still trying to twist my words in a new day. That's whats sad. And what does that have to do with anything. Come on man, nobody can really be this dumb, seriously.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Still trying to twist my words in a new day. That's whats sad. And what does that have to do with anything. Come on man, nobody can really be this dumb, seriously


Either u cannot read or u probably suffer from amnesia.

Go read ur 463rd post at this link: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23570&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

From there on u keep on diminshing Shaq's play this year to elevate Kobe's status. How anyone could ignore 28/10/3 is beyond me, and should be beyond any sane nba fan. \

LA w/o Shaq: 5-10.

LA w/ Shaq: 35-19. Yep, Shaq had nothing to do with that : 

A month ago I remember u posting in the Magic forum and criticisin' t-mac. Although then u were pretending to be an nba fan, and said u didn't like either kobe or t-mac and tryng to come off unbiased. Hard to believe i actually put some worth in ur words. U r easily one of the biggest kobe .EDIT- Please be more respectful of those with differing opinions -Jemel i have seen on the net.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Either u cannot read or u probably suffer from amnesia.
> ...


I've already explained the Shaq statement I made numerous times, it's up to you to comprehend it. I can't think for you, you're going to have to try and do that for yourself, and it seems like you're having a hard time doing so. I'd like to see what I said, because I've never tried to diminish what Tmac's done like you've continually done with Kobe. All I've ever done is point out Tmac's weaknesses. So if you'd like, bring up the Tmac thread. I go to the Orlando forum occasionally because nowadays, I root for them. I don't go there to purposely bash their best player, like you're obviously doing with the Lakers. So if you can come up with anything remotely close to intelligent to explain how I'm a Kobe "nutrider" feel free, because I've never done anything except post where I feel their game's are at. You're one of the biggest Tmac "nutriders" in that case, seeing as you are constantly downplaying Kobe's accomplishments, and even when he has a game come into threads about it and fill that with the garbage that you have to say. You and MagicMan give a very, very bad name to not only to Magic followers, but to basketball fans everywhere. You should be ashamed and crawl into a dark hole.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Forget the unbelievably dumb Shaq statement, u have explained nothing to me so far. Ur attempt(s) at trying to sound all mature and intelligent r weak to say the least. 

I don't come here to diminsh Kobe, heck i doubt if i've ever even posted here b4. The only reason i bothered replying to u was ur 463rd post. That makes u look like a closet T-mac hater, and a blind Kobe nutrider. And the fact that u continue believe otherwise is hard to fathom. 



> So if you can come up with anything remotely close to intelligent to explain how I'm a Kobe "nutrider" feel free, because I've never done anything except post where I feel their game's are at. You're one of the biggest Tmac "nutriders" in that case, seeing as you are constantly downplaying Kobe's accomplishments, and even when he has a game come into threads about it and fill that with the garbage that you have to say. You and MagicMan give a very, very bad name to not only to Magic followers, but to basketball fans everywhere. You should be ashamed and crawl into a dark hole.


And u talk abt others not making sense. That makes no sense whatsoever.

Have a nice day dude, doesn't seem like u r fully aware of how dumb u sound. My bad anyway that i bothered reading what u wrote.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

wilt_the_stilt, 
most people just don't know how to listen.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Forget the unbelievably dumb Shaq statement, u have explained nothing to me so far. Ur attempt(s) at trying to sound all mature and intelligent r weak to say the least.
> 
> I don't come here to diminsh Kobe, heck i doubt if i've ever even posted here b4. The only reason i bothered replying to u was ur 463rd post. That makes u look like a closet T-mac hater, and a blind Kobe nutrider. And the fact that u continue believe otherwise is hard to fathom.
> ...


It sounds dumb to you, because to be honest you're a few cards short of a deck. I have explained much to you so far, but I think I'll quit in the future because you have a hard time understanding what anybody that isn't on your same IQ level says. How does me having 460+ posts make me a closet Tmac hater, and a blind Kobe nutrider? You have quite a few posts, and it seems that whatever you just said applies much more so to you, than it does to me, with the names switched around of course. You still haven't shown me where I've hated on Tmac. But all we need to do is look in your freakin' sig to see you hating on Kobe. I respect others opinions that Tmac's better, I don't, on the other hand, respect anything I've ever read that you've posted. You don't seem like a basketball fan, it seems more like you have a huge crush on Tmac. You aren't very knowledgeable about anything from what I've read from you, and certainly not about basketball. 

And have a nice day yourself, dude.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm locking this thread. In the future debate the issues instead of accusing each other of some unhealthy "love" for the player they are defending. Also try to stay away from insults like stupid please, you guys should know better. Also if someone says it first it doesn't excuse you to say it.


----------

